# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد >  نحو بناء استراتيجية وطنية للإبداع والابتكار وفق المنظور الأوربي

## د.شيماء عطاالله

نحو بناء استراتيجية وطنية للإبداع والابتكار وفق المنظور الأوربي

إعداد 

الأستاذة الدكتورة سوسن مجيد

العراق

----------

